# Speaker question



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

I own an '04 GTO and I have the 6 disc in-dash Blaupunkt CD player. Stereo sounds pretty damn good for a factory unit. I don't think it is the Monsoon version it would say that somewhere correct?


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah the radio is Blaupunkt. As for everything else, we just replaced a door speaker at my work in a 04 and its a cheap speaker made in Korea.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

The Head unit is a GM/Blaupunkt. The amp and head are decent, but the speakers are junk. Try a decent factory system like the Bose unit in other GM products or eq. I think you will walk away wondering why the goat sounds so crappy. It is not terrible, just not great either.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

The amp for the bass is located in the trunk, drivers side, mounted on the inside fender. Pull the carpet back and adjust the knob on the amp. 

Trust me, your stereo will sound WAY BETTER!!!

Just crank that knob up a bit...


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Agreed, this trick helps, but just made mine more bumpy on the bottom end. Still little transparency, presence or range. New door speakers and dash tweeters are being sought.


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

Do yourself a favor, don't try to make it better. Make it gone and put in a better systm. The door speakers are crap and the door panel covers the top thrid of the speaker so even a good speaker won't sound much better. The rear sides are 6.5 crap but the opneings a 4.5, go figure. The mid-bass (not subs) are 6.5 paper donkeys as well. What passes for an amp in the rear is Malaysian junk and the head unit is marginal at best. By the way 200W right, how bout80 at 12V, the unit has to be at 16.2V to hit 200 and then with a bad distortion level. It's a shame that such a nice interior has such a crummy audio system. Oh and the tweeters should be mounted with the door speakers to keep the phase shift right, not four feet away on top of the dash.


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

But there's hope! I installed an Alpine IVA-W200, cd changer, nav and sound processor (the nav and 5.1 were in another car I was selling) matched to two PDX4-150 amps and coated the interior with B-Quiet Extreme (like Dynamat but cheaper). I like CDT speakers and installed them throughout save the subs which are Pionerr 8" shallow mounts. I also yanked out the original wires and used a JL Audio 2 amp install kit as well. Sounds much better. Your alternator is rated at 140A with a reserve of almost 60A, full able to handle a 1200W system


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

Not everyone here is trying to “Pimp our ride”

The stereo does sound a little thin with factory setting but a little adjustment it can sound respectable….

Is there ever a “Factory” sound system that can match a $4000 after market system?

I guess it all depends on what you want… for me, it sounds great…


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

That's tue, wasn't putting it down, for a factory radio it sounds alright. Just I spend a lot of time in my car traveling and I want it to sound nice (that's why I took the nav system out of my old car when I bought the Goat). Too many people think they can get great sound out of the factory system, you can't. The speakers are the weak link but if you go to hipo speakers the power of the system comes into play and if you put anything in the back to pick up the low frequencies the amp falls way short. And like I said, speaker placement is really wierd in our cars. Good thing is if you want to, it is fixable.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

The fact that a speaker has a paper cone doesn't make it crap. A paper cone is acoustically better than a metal or poly based one. 

Look at the Bose speakers that all think sound so good. All have paper cones and fabric or foam surrounds.

I have Bose 301 Series V and Bose 201 Series IV powered by a Onkyo Reciever in my home and I wouldn't say the OE Blaupunkt sounds bad at all.


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

The car I traded in on my GTO was a '99 Vette with the Bose system. Over 500Hz it sounded great just no lower end. The problem with paper isn't when it's new, I admit it sounds fine. But put some stress and time on it and you'll see why no mid or upper manufacturer uses it anymore. And you can't compare a home speaker with a car speaker, home speakers usually llive in a controlled atmosphere and are placed properly, etc. Car speakers need to be much stronger. I can assure you without any reservation that if you listen to a stock unit and change the speakers out with a so-so speaker (i.e. Kappa's) you'll see what I mean.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was just comparing sound not life expectancy.

But the Bose automotive speakers use paper cones too. 

General treatment will have more of an effect on a peper cones durability than age alone. I have a pair of 1992 Lumina Bose speakers in my daily driven 1993 Cavalier that sound awesome but look like hell. 

With all of that being said keep in mind speaker companies know that some will base there purchase on looks alone.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

There are many factors that make a good sounding and efficient speaker... And remember a speaker can sound good but be extreamly inefficient... among the factors are materials, windings, cone size and suspension...

There are some speaker design websites out there that have plenty of info on this. You will find how it's mounted,and even crossovered, will effect the sound quality far more than if it's paper or not...


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

*Pipe Music*

:cool I hardly ever listen to the CD or radio. When Iam on a back road only thing I listen to is engine and exhaust. The music u can play dowshifting and accelerating is oh so sweeeeeet .Well if I have to explain u dont get it anyway besides u should always listen to your car. The other day I had a huge bolt in my tire if I would have had the radio on I would not have noticed.Which could have led to a bad thing.


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

Paper is actually a very good speaker material.

The problem isn't the fact it's made of paper; the problem is the fact that cheap speaker manufactures make the cones too thin and they flex. This flexing distorts the music making it sound like ****. The higher the volume, the faster the cone moves, and the more they flex. Quality paper speakers have thick, rigid cones.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

I wish they would have put the Monsoon system they put in the G6's in the GTO, it looks and sounds fantastic...







..... does anyone have pictures of a different cd player or things done to the dash in their GTO? I'd really like to get some ideas


----------

